# English Pointers



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

I have a couple english pointer pups left if anyone is interested they are papered and very good lookin dogs!!


----------



## Ridge Runner 89 (Dec 20, 2007)

How much you askin for them?


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Two Fifty one male one female left


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Pictures please


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

[attachment=0:zxudxvkw]puppy2.jpg[/attachment:zxudxvkw][attachment=1:zxudxvkw]puppy.jpg[/attachment:zxudxvkw]


----------

